# how do!



## matthetherington (Jun 5, 2010)

Hey, i recently bought some mice and became interested in breeding. So far i have 2 lilac foxes, a himalayan, a banded and a broken marked.
Hoping to expand my collection and get some satins!

Im a student in liverpool and willing to travel to close areas to collect mice.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and :welcomeany


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello and welcome  What are you studying?


----------



## matthetherington (Jun 5, 2010)

Im in my second year of geology. I decided to get rid of my pet rocks and take up mice instead. They're far more exciting!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

You never know, you could combine the two and have a nice chunk of amethyst in one mouse tank, and a geode for them to nest in in another!


----------



## matthetherington (Jun 5, 2010)

Just a quick question, I've been looking into going to some of the shows and was wondering whether it was a good place to meet breeders who may want to sell some of there mice?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Yes! It's the absolute best place! You may want to call, PM, or email the breeder(s) ahead of time to see what's available. That's usually best in the US, at least.

You will find that mouse shows are the very best place to meet people of like mind, and that the mice and people are (in general) second to none!

P.S. Welcome and please stick around!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

If you want to show, going to a show to see what it's all about is essential  Members will happily talk to prospective members about what is involved (you may find some hard to shut up :lol: )


----------



## matthetherington (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice. Thinking about going looking around the show in Preston in July. So I'll have a look at what goes on!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------

